# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  سوال در مورد برد ARM9

## Felony

:لبخند: سلام ،

من برای یک کار تحقیقاتی دارم برد ARM9 ی که لینکش رو در زیر قرار دادم تهیه میکنم :

http://www.developmentboard.net/inde...%22+LCD/info/1
 :گریه: ولی قیمتش خیلی غیر منصفانه هست ، قیمت توسایت رو ببینید ، اون وقت تهران تو پاساژ امجد میده 250 هزار تومان ! ، کسی جای دیگه ای سراغ نداره این برد رو بفروشه ؟
اگر 7 اینچش بود که چه بهتر .

حال برام یک سوال پیش اومده ، آیا این برد یا نصب Windows CE میتونه برنامه های 32 بیتی نوشته شده با دلفی رو اجرا کنه ؟  ( احتمالا باید بتونه )

واینکه همونطور که در صفحه مشخصات میبینید برد دارای صفحه لمسی هست ، آیا میشه از طریق امکانات صفحات لمسی که دلفی در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار میده با صفحه لمسی ارتباط برقرار کرد ؟ منظورم این هست اینترفیسی که در Windows CE برای صفحات تاچ ارائه میشه با ویندوز معمولی یکسان هست ؟ چون دلفی در ویندوز معمولی به راحتی با مانیتورهای لمسی ارتباط برقرار میکنه .

متشکر .

----------


## farzadsw

قیمتش تو ایران همون حدود 200 تومنه (من خودم دنبال خریدش نبودم ، از بقیه شنیدم)

کامپایلر شما باید اون پلتفورم رو ساپورت کنه . معمولا IDE هایی که تو ویندوز وجود دارن فقط برای پلتفورم اینتل x86 برنامه رو کامپایل میکنن و جون ویندوز شما هم برای پلتفورم x86 هست ، برنامه ها رو اجرا میکنه. 
ویندوز ce برای پلتفورم های مختفی پورت شده (اختصاصی شده) ، از جمله arm9 . بنابر این شما باید یه ide (کامپایلر یا toolchain ) مخصوص  windows ce  پلتفورم arm9 داشته باشید . 
برای زبان های C++‎ و C#‎ (دات نت) تولچین مخصوص windows ce (همه پلتفورمهاش)  وجود داره ولی از دلفی خبر ندارم.

----------


## Felony

از کجا میتونم در این مورد اطلاعات کسب کنم و مطمئن بشم که برنامه های دلفی روش اجرا میشه یا نه ؟
اگر برنامه های دات نت روش اجرا بشه مطمئنا برنامه های نوشته شده توسط Delphi Perism هم باید روش اجرا شه ، ولی ترجیح میدم وارد بحث Net. نشم .

ممنون .

----------


## DAMAVAND

> از کجا میتونم در این مورد اطلاعات کسب کنم و مطمئن بشم که برنامه های دلفی روش اجرا میشه یا نه ؟
> اگر برنامه های دات نت روش اجرا بشه مطمئنا برنامه های نوشته شده توسط Delphi Perism هم باید روش اجرا شه ، ولی ترجیح میدم وارد بحث Net. نشم .
> 
> ممنون .


با دلفي Win32 نميشه براش برنامه نوشت متاسفانه .تنها راه همون .Net هست فرقي نميکنه با C#‎ يا Delphi Perism ميتوني براش برنامه بنويسي.

----------

